# Happy birthday MowMow



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My sweet boy turns 7 today! :smiles


:bday


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, Happy Birthday, Mow!!!

Your gift is on the way, Gigi is wrapped and ready to go! :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he'd be *so* excited if another cat moved in. Whenever I cat sit for my Xs two cats MowMow is in hog heaven.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY you handsome boy! I'm sure your Mummy will spoil you!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

happy Birthday mow! Hope you enjoy your special day!


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday MowMow - hope you are SPOILED ROTTEN today!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Mow Mow!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

HAPPY Birthday Mow Mow, lots of treats coming your way today!!! You lucky boy, we know you're meowmie is gonna spoil you on your special day. Don't forget to update us on how your b-day went (pics hint hint). Let us know what you got too, inquiring kitty lovers just gotta know!!!

Wuv,
Little Pumpkin & Oreo


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday MowMow! Hope you and Mommy have a wonderful day!

(I LOVE the yawning pic in your siggy!)


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, MowMow!! PARTY TIME :smiles


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

:bday A very happy birthday to a very handsome boy from me and my girls! Happy Birthday MowMow!! arty


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the well wishes  He's sleeping off receiving his gifts. One of which was a catnip cigar to go with his catnip nanner.

I posted a video link in http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/144770-mowmows-birthday-video.html


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday MowMow!!!!! You sweet Handsome thing you!!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

What did dad get him? The cigar?

Happy Birthday MowMow! I hope by next bday you are living with me!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Daddy bought him the Omega paw litter box and 34 lbs of litter. Oh and some waste disposal bags.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday MowMow! :kittyturn


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Big Guy.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, big guy! Hope you enjoy your day and many Mow


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Happy 7th birthday Mow! Enjoy that cigar!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

We hope you had a great day!!! Happy Birthday MowMow!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOWMOW! Have an awesome one.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday MowMow! You certainly are enjoying your cigar on the video!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow what a lucky boy!! He loooooves his cigar!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mow Mow! Have a great Day!!!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday MowMow


----------

